# If this don't clabber yer milk



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Nothing will , just when ya thought it was safe to take a deep breath here comes another dooms day scenario... crap we can't lose for losing forget about winning...

Long read but it has a bad ring of truth to it...

Solar flare could unleash nuclear holocaust across planet Earth, forcing hundreds of nuclear power plants into total meltdowns *


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

The only worries that you have are the ones that you load in your back pack...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You see solar flares a day or two before they hit the earth. There would be plenty of time to shut down all nuclear reactors if there was a massive solar flare.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have often said the best way to bring humanity to a stand still is take away their electronics. Don't get me wrong I love all my electric gadgets and appliances, but when I was growing up we had very few and we survived. I just don't think the the general public will be able to cope without their cell phones, ipads, and computers. It could get ugly. Ever seen an addict in withdrawal?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah crap. I guess I'll just be screwed.
Is this article basically saying there no hope for the bulk of life on the planet? Thanks!

Consider my milk thoroughly clabbered.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought my wheaties were clumpy this morning! Sonnagun!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, having lived on solar for 16 years now, heck , I don't even know when the nearest town goes dark. But I do have an extra inverter, two charge controllers , and pleanty of blocking diodes to replace bad ones in my solar panels. Cell phones, ipods, yourpads, etc, not interested anyway. Can't afford them things and wouldnt know how to use them. Barely know how to light off my computers or tv. Shoot, haven't even gotten used to push button phones. Keep trying to dial and get through the party lines LOL


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I have often said the best way to bring humanity to a stand still is take away their electronics. Don't get me wrong I love all my electric gadgets and appliances, but when I was growing up we had very few and we survived. I just don't think the the general public will be able to cope without their cell phones, ipads, and computers. It could get ugly. Ever seen an addict in withdrawal?


but, didn't it say meltdown..as in serious radioactive crap??? not just losing electricity??
And by the way---your post resonates with me...I ditched cable last month---cell has been on the bench in the garage for about 3 weeks now---...a/c isn't on...drive without a/c, but window down....and I am just fine...not in withdrawal..pulse fine, heart rate normal...in fact, I checked BP at Sam's Sunday---I'm either a bird or dead!!!:dunno:


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Nuclear energy is handy and cheap but it is just to dangerous to have. Look at Japan!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

rextex said:


> Nuclear energy is handy and cheap but it is just to dangerous to have. Look at Japan!


ok, I'll take a look

40+ year old (built 1967) reactor... check

designed to withstand an 8.5 (85mt blast eq.) quake... check

built on a geologically unstable island... check

initial site LOWERED by 25 meters (original bluff was 35M high) by BUREAUCRATS not scientists/engineers making it tsunami vulnerable

withstood a 9.0 (480mt blast eq.) magnitude quake... check

PS, this plant was originally scheduled for decomission in Jan. 2011, extended by... (oh the suspense) once again, BUREAUCRATS!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

JayJay, I am glad you are doing so well without the cell phone, cable and A/C. But there are those in our world who are truly addicted. A young lady in our office has 2 cell phones with her at all times. Every chance she gets she is talking on one and texting on the other at the same time. The boss has spoken to her about this but she continues. She will say she is going to the restroom and I will see her outside talking and texting away. I just don't have that much to say. LOL When the boss got strict with her she got very angry. To me that is an adiction.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Ah crap. I guess I'll just be screwed.
> Is this article basically saying there no hope for the bulk of life on the planet? Thanks!
> 
> Consider my milk thoroughly clabbered.


well isn't clabbered milk just yogurt or perhaps cheese? 
lol
ok I am going to coin a new phrase ....
'when the universe throws you a solar flare make cheese' :beercheer:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JayJay said:


> but, didn't it say meltdown..as in serious radioactive crap??? not just losing electricity??
> And by the way---your post resonates with me...I ditched cable last month---cell has been on the bench in the garage for about 3 weeks now---...a/c isn't on...drive without a/c, but window down....and I am just fine...not in withdrawal..pulse fine, heart rate normal...in fact, I checked BP at Sam's Sunday---I'm either a bird or dead!!!:dunno:


:congrat: to you

I went a different path. I get all my TV from the internet & use a MagicJack VOIP with my laptop (17" screen is good enough for me, plus I can always plug it into a bigger TV) and use a lot of 'free' WiFi. I have a prepaid cellular (no expiration) for emergencies just in case. It doesn't get hot enough in Ohio to warrant a/c IMHO.


----------

